# how old were ur dogs when they passed over the bridge?



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear about Shane. 8 is too young, you are right.

I have been fortunate with my dogs, but I know several folk who have lost dogs at 3 to cancer. Try to hold Shane gently this last day and know sometimes our final act of love is letting them go when they are ready, even if we are not.

Godspeed Shane, may you find comfort on your final days.

Edit to add: I lost King at 14.5 to liver cancer; Rowdy at 12.5 to aspiration pneumonia as a complication of LP Tie-back surgery


----------



## Rctriplefresh5! (Mar 24, 2010)

3 is **** young. we've decided we are one with goldens. this was our first and only golden. irish setters are a good substitute, and have far less cancer.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shane*

RC: As hard as this is, it is the best for Shane. I am so sorry.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am sorry you are losing Shane today. Saying Goodbye is so hard. Eight is fairly young. My Sam passed at 12. Sadly,cancer happens to people and animals of all ages, you cannot predict who or which ones will get it, just love them and enjoy them while you have them.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so sorry about Shane. I hope you spend the day with him today.

We lost Ginger at age 5 to Lymphoma.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My 3 goldens were 12 1/2 years, 11 years 9 months, and 11 1/2 years when they passed. As everyone else has said, some goldens can get cancer even earlier than 8 years. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Shane =(.

We lost Teddy when he was 9...


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry this day has come for you and your baby. We said good bye to my Duke at the tender age of 7 1/2 after a 6 month fight with lymphoma. I'll be thinking of you today


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

And my rescue beagle who was never as great as a pet as a golden, lived to be 17 years!


----------



## dberk (Jul 5, 2011)

Thoughts are with you.

My Jewel was 8.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry about Shane. Hugs to you during this difficult time-it never gets any easier, at least it didn't for me.

I have been very fortunate and blessed in my life to have had several dogs of various breeds that lived long lives. I've had two that went at 17, one at 16.5, one at 12. 

I lost my Golden boy in Feb., he was almost 15.5. He would have been 16 this August.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Am so very sorry that you are facing this - cancer does not discriminate, and with the best will in the world sadly there is not a great deal we can do to avoid it.

(Rusty was 18 months when we lost him (though not to cancer), Kelly was 10, Ralph 13, Ginny 15 and Holly 14),

Hold your boy close and tell him how much you love him and carry in your heart your memories of happier times together


----------



## aussieresc (Dec 30, 2008)

I lost my heart dog, Ranger, to cancer almost 3 months ago.. He had just turned 9. Like you, I fed good foods, made sure to use fish oil, kept his weight down, ran bloodwork and it didn't matter. My one consolation is I know he was loved and had a good life which is more than can be said for so many dogs.

I understand the pain you are going through, time will ease the pain and soon you will be able laugh and smile at the memories.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry that you're loosing your Shane at such a young age! Cancer claims so many of our kids!! We lost Di 5/21/11 at 11 to hemangiosarcoma,Golda at almost 17 Congestive heart failure. Our Max will be 14 10/12. Even with the risks, it will always be a golden for us. There is no such thing as too soon. When you are ready it will be a tribute to the love that you shared with Shane. Sending thoughts and prayers for strength tomorrow.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry you will be losing your boy. We lost Magic in March at 11.5 years from Cutaneous Lymphoma. Shane will be greeted by many beautiful Goldens who are loved and missed at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sorry about Shane - 8 is still so young. I sent both of my shepherds to the bridge from cancer at 9 years old, and my vet at the time said that was very common at that age. Now they had the same diet and environment as my Great Pyrenees who lived to be 13 which is VERY OLD for a Pyr, so who knows what the root cause is. My Cubbysan lived on grocery store canned food.

My dogs at the bridge:

Cubbysan (shih tzu) - 16 1/2 kidney failure
Badger ( great pyrenees) - 8 month accident
Zeus ( german shepherd ) - 9 cancer
Nikki ( german shepherd ) - 9 cancer
Goliath ( great pyrenees ) - 13 old age


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry. My Daisy was only 6 when we put her to sleep due to hemangiosarcoma.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

So sorry for you, I lost Hali at 9 to Lymphoma. As for how soon is too soon to add a new furkid? Never soon enough in my book. I cannot stand the feeling of no dog in the house. We lost Hali in Feb. and Mollie came into our lives in April.
We were holding out for another golden but a greater power had some other plans for us. Know you are doing the best you can for Shane even though I know how much it hurts.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Lost an eight month old rescue Whippet to congenital heart disease. She was from a puppy mill rescue. 

Lost a three year old Borzoi to sudden death syndrome. He was wagging his tail at me in my living room and just dropped dead without warning.

Lost an almost nine year old Borzoi last September to bone cancer. She'd been rescued just months before from a life of absolute hell, but I was able to give her happy months playing on the beach.

Lost a four year old retired racing Greyhound to bone cancer years ago.

Lost other dogs much older- two 13 year old Goldens, one almost 17 year old Miniature Schnauzer.

Sometimes there's just no sense to these things.


----------



## Rctriplefresh5! (Mar 24, 2010)

Hali's Mom said:


> So sorry for you, I lost Hali at 9 to Lymphoma. As for how soon is too soon to add a new furkid? Never soon enough in my book. I cannot stand the feeling of no dog in the house. We lost Hali in Feb. and Mollie came into our lives in April.
> We were holding out for another golden but a greater power had some other plans for us. Know you are doing the best you can for Shane even though I know how much it hurts.


well shane missed his euthanasia appt today. he had an appt at 5:15 but we couldnt get him out of the house. he laid down on the floor and refused to get up, and we couldn't lift him off the ground in this condition.

we called the vet and told them we were running to mcdonalds so that we can buy something to lure him out, but the vet said some BS about him having a family emergency and he would have to leave, and not be back until tuesday. iread online that the garbage collectors come to pick up dead dogs tuesday and friday so maybe he's full of ****?

i had a blow out with my dad, and he ran out of the house, and isnt picking up his phone, so it looks like shane won't be euthanizsed today.

also our vet said he won't come to the house....idk what to do. i raced to mcdonalds and he still wouldnt leave the house .


----------



## Rctriplefresh5! (Mar 24, 2010)

cubbysan said:


> Sorry about Shane - 8 is still so young. I sent both of my shepherds to the bridge from cancer at 9 years old, and my vet at the time said that was very common at that age. Now they had the same diet and environment as my Great Pyrenees who lived to be 13 which is VERY OLD for a Pyr, so who knows what the root cause is. My Cubbysan lived on grocery store canned food.
> 
> My dogs at the bridge:
> 
> ...


8 months?? wow would it be too personal to ask what kind of accident?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear that Shane's time has come......

We lost a Golden at 8 years old to bloat and my 11 year old Golden has hemangio.....we will lose him over the next few months.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am sorry you missed the appt, but if Shane is not in pain you will have a few more days with your boy. 

If Shane is in pain, can you call an Emergency Vet? They might even know of a vet who will do house visits.


----------



## Rctriplefresh5! (Mar 24, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> I am sorry you missed the appt, but if Shane is not in pain you will have a few more days with your boy.
> 
> If Shane is in pain, can you call an Emergency Vet? They might even know of a vet who will do house visits.


shane's prob in pain..he just lays there. my dad won;t answer the phone, and i can't go through with him without him


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Any vet or ER vet should be willing to euth a dog that is suffering. If he is in pain and unable to get up, it is cruel not to do so. Can you make a litter (a dog bed or even a door or piece of plywood with a blanket on top) that you can lift him onto and then carry him on that to get him to the car? Perhaps even a blanket would do? Poor sweet Shane. Try to comfort your boy.... he needs you now more than ever.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry, is there anyone besides your dad who can go with you?


----------



## Rctriplefresh5! (Mar 24, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> I am so sorry, is there anyone besides your dad who can go with you?


he is mine and my dad's dog, so we both need to be there..but even if we didn't there is noone else who would go or pay for it. my dad covers all of the costs im unemployed.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Im so sorry you are loosing your dog. Id be getting a neirbour or someone off the street just to get him to the vet if he is in pain.

I would let the vet see to your dog first befor mentioning moneys. then id be saying send me the bill, I would do what ever to stop his suffering. I do hope you can get him to the vet.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rc*

Rc

Shane must come first-he is suffering. Call another vet or ER hospital and ask if they will come to the house.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Please don't let Shane suffer any longer. You must advocate for him now. Please be resourceful and make as many calls as you can to your local vets and ER vets to get them to come to the house. I'm not really clear why your dad won't help you out, as you said Shane belongs to both you and your father. Any neighbors around who could assist? You can get on a payment plan at the vets until you get on your feet employment-wise. God Bless Shane in his journey to the Bridge. Godspeed~


----------



## Spoonerpaws (Nov 12, 2006)

I am very very sorry. I went through this a week ago. You are doing the right thing. It is very hard, but stay strong.

I was lucky to have mine for 14 years.

Take care, gentle hugs to you.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

You and Shane will be in my thoughts today. I'm sorry you are going through this with your boy. 8 years is too early to say goodbye.

My Maggie was 14 days short of her 14th birthday when we helped her over the Bridge.

ETA: I just finished reading the thread and saw that Shane missed his appointment. When Maggie's time came we carried her out on a "stretcher" made from a quilt. She was unable to walk. Our vet came out to the car for us. I couldn't imagine carrying her in through the waiting room.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

An emergency vet will know of a doctor that will come out to the house. Without knowing where his tumor is located, please know that they can bleed to death internally. Some go fast others do not. 

I am very sorry that you and your father are going through this now. I lost two of my Golden's Belle (almost 10 years) and General (7 years) to this cancer just recently.It is not an easy thing to deal with.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you're going through this. Is it possible that your Dad is in denial about Shane's illness? Please try to talk to him, because it sounds like Shane is really suffering. You may be able to find a vet who will be willing to help, if you try to find another vet who is sympathetic. Just explain that he is in so much pain that he is not able to get up. Keeping you and Shane in our thoughts and prayers at this tragic time.


----------



## NJgoldengirl (Jan 16, 2011)

So sorry about Shane :-( It's never easy. Tyler our first family golden was 10 - spleen cancer, Brady our rescue golden was approx. 10 - brain cancer, and Lexy - my girl, was 10 days shy of her 12th birthday - spleen/liver cancer. I wish I was one of the owners who had goldens that lived to be 14-15 and I can only hope that my current three golden kids will live to be that old and just die of old age and not cancer.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

So sorry about Shane.
Two weeks ago we helped our Dylan to the bridge. He also could not get up, but we put him on his favorite bed and in the back of my Subaru Forester. My vet did it from our car and it was very peaceful. She didn't charge us just gave us lots of support.
I will keep Shane in my prayers, don't let him suffer please. HUGS!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Rctriplefresh5! said:


> im so scared . tomorrow we put down Shane, who just turned 8 less than a month ago. all the years of grain free diets meant nothing, he was doomed to get cancer the moment he was born.
> 
> i feel lie the only person to have a dog die at 8 years old...especially when u consider we bought him the best foods his whole life.
> 
> ...


My heart is aching for you, knowing too well the pain you feel today. You are not alone in losing a dog so young. The GRF has threads about much younger dogs who got cancer. I hope you and your dad find a way to ease Shane's pain and let him go before it gets awful for him. If your vet won't come to the house, perhaps another will. The emergency vet clinic where we took Charlie kept lists of vets who would provide this service. Perhaps you can call for a referral? Or maybe your vet knows someone else? If you tell us where you are, someone on the GRF may provide some suggestions, too.

My Sabrina was not quite 8 when kidney disease and hemangiosarcoma took her from me several years ago. Charlie, who died a couple of weeks ago, was almost 13. I have had other big dogs who lived to be older: a German Shepherd who made it to 16, a Black Lab who was also 16 when she died, a Golden-Collie mix who was 15.5, etc.

When is too soon for another? That varies greatly and depends on the needs of the people and household involved. Because I find that dogs are happier when there are at least two of them, I tend to get a puppy at least a year or two before one of my seniors is likely to leave us. Older dogs often find a new joy in life with a young one around, though I have to take some care that an energetic pup doesn't injure a frail senior. 

Wishing you peace in this difficult passage,
Lucy


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Shane. Rest easy little buddy...

As for my losses:

Rusty - 10 - Cancer (Chest)
Nikita - 8 - Cancer (Mast Cell)
Comet - 12 - Cancer (Chest)
Dakota - 10 - Complications from Epilepsy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shane*

I am praying that Shane crosses the Rainbow Bridge peacefully.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm hoping that Shane has already crossed over the bridge peacefully. I wish we'd hear!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sweet Shane I hope you find your peace asap, my prayers are with you.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry & hope you'll be remembering Shane with warm feelings. 

I lost my lst dog (lab) to cancer at 18 months.
My next lab was very old (didn't count years cuz I insisted we'd be together forever)
DH lost his heart dog (Sara lab) to cancer at 5.5

we had been hoping chemo would keep Sara with us a few more years so hadn't thought about another dog. After about 2 weeks we started thinking/looking. Our vet lined up with a breeder. We went approx 2 months without a dog-tried doing stuff you can't do with a dog (museums, winery tours, etc)....just wasn't our kind of life, we needed a dog.


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

Peace to you and to Shane~ Julie


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shane*

Praying that Shane is not suffering.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is horrible any age is too young to loose the one you love. 

BaWaaJige is my first golden and I hope I have him for a very very long time.

Some of my dogs. Montag(mutt and a rescue) was 15.5yrs old, Onxy( mutt and a rescue) 25yrs old, Maggie( yellow lab rescue) 19yrs old. Mikado ( APBT rescue) 6yrs old, DaVinci ( a mutt and rescue) 4yrs old. Chalice ( APBT rescue) 2yrs old. Those were some of the dogs I have over my lifetime.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I hope Shane has made it peacefully to the Bridge.

Maybe I'm remembering another member's dog, but is this the same Shane that had many tumors removed some months ago and there were issues with getting him pain medication?


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

This is the Shane that had mass cell tumors. His owner is very young, and did not have the best reception here and left for awhile. All that aside, we all love and Pray for poor Sweet Shane, and I certainly hope that he is no longer suffering. His Owner(s) truly loved him very much, that was never at issue, and for that I am so grateful.


----------



## Rctriplefresh5! (Mar 24, 2010)

well i feel lie an absolutely terrible selfish person. we just put shane down, which was the right thing to do, but we waited too long..he should have been put down long ago.

we took him to the vets to be put down on thursday. The vet said his ultrasounds were clear, and he was walking ok, and told us we should give him another chance and try the pred and some other meds.

my dad and i knew deep down it was long overdue even thursday. he was crying at home and not getting up, and not eating..even treats...even maxdonalds he barelyw ould eat...and not get up for it..only eay it if we handed it to him.

well anyway, because we didnt put him down on thursday..he had a stroke. because we were selfish he had a stroke. the doctor told us that when she ust put him down. i caused my dog to have a stroke.

and what's worse is i didnt want to put him down today. my dad insisted.

i'm a horrible person. he looked terrible today. keeping him alive for my own sake. i make myself sick


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Rctriplefresh5! said:


> well i feel lie an absolutely terrible selfish person. we just put shane down, which was the right thing to do, but we waited too long..he should have been put down long ago.
> 
> we took him to the vets to be put down on thursday. The vet said his ultrasounds were clear, and he was walking ok, and told us we should give him another chance and try the pred and some other meds.
> 
> ...


This is such a terrible place to be. Please don't make it worse by beating yourself up.

Your vet told you on Thursday not to put Shane down. For that, your vet gets a very bad mark from me. If there is blame in this situation, it belongs to the vet, not to you.

Knowing when to let go is not easy for any of us. Having been there several times, I don't think it gets easier with experience. It is one of the most painful decisions we ever make. The only thing I can think of that might be harder is having to make the decision to take someone we love off life support. 

Shane surely knows that you loved him and he would not want you to torment yourself now in his name. I hope you can find some comfort in knowing that he is no longer in pain, even though you are hurting so badly.

((((Hugs!))))


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rc*

RC

Thank God that Shane is at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

RIP poor Shane....


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

Shane, Ted E. Bear will find you and show you the ropes. He was 5 years young, way too young. June 29, 2011 will forever be etched in our brain. We look to our vets for guidance, thankfully ours knew what was best to help us. The blame, in my eyes, is Shane's vet for not honoring your decision on Thursday. 

I am so sorry for your loss. Ted will find him and they will play together.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

We lost our Sophie girl to the dreaded cancer just a month and a half after she turned three. Yep, THREE. I still don't understand. We did the same as you - only fed her the best food and treats and did everything we could to give her "the best." I feel the same as you do, this was her horrible, unfair fate from the beginning. The only consolation I can take is that I know, beyond doubt, that we fit more love into those 3 years with her than she would have had with anyone else. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Godspeed sweet Shane. I'm sorry that he was kept too long....but beating yourself up now is useless. Take this knowledge and let it be your guide in the future. Knowing when is always so hard but, as our vet told us, better a day too soon than a minute too late. Unfortunately you've learned this the hard way. But the fact is that Shane is out of his pain and that's the important thing.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Sleep softly at the bridge Shane...

I have lit a candle on the window sill to help guide your journey there, please look up Dream...she has been there almost 3 weeks and will welcome you and show you around I'm sure.

I am so sorry for your loss rc, be gentle with yourself...you were following the guidance of your Vet. Shane knows how much he was loved...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Tuckers Mom said:


> This is the Shane that had mass cell tumors. His owner is very young, and did not have the best reception here and left for awhile. All that aside, we all love and Pray for poor Sweet Shane, and I certainly hope that he is no longer suffering. His Owner(s) truly loved him very much, that was never at issue, and for that I am so grateful.


I remember him. What a sweet dog. I'm so thankful that he's now at peace. We humans may not have the right words at the right times, but our beloved puppers are always kept in our thoughts and prayers.

I'm sure my Sam and all our Bridge puppers met Shane and welcomed him home.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Run softly at the Bridge Sweet Shane.

RC - I am so sorry for your loss, but you did right for your Shane


----------



## Gigi girl (Jul 4, 2011)

*13.8 years old, 2 weeks yesterday*

My girl was 13.8...
Bone cancer and costco food...

We miss her so....


----------



## Chipper26 (Jun 19, 2011)

We lost Chipper at 9 1/2. He also had cancer...hemangiosarcoma. We found a tumor a 8 1/2 and he lived for nine months after it was removed. We thought it was benign and we had more time. The lab results were wrong. 

We got a new puppy in less than a week. My hubby could stand not having a dog in the house. It is helping to have Duncan. When I'm really missing Chipper, I give Duncan some love. The little guy is really growing on me.

I am so sorry for our loss. It's such a hard thing to go through. 

I am scared that my new Golden could die young, especially when I read these posts. But, we love Goldens so much, we can't picture life without one. I keep telling myself that the time with your precious dog is worth the pain in the end.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry that you lost your Shane, but very relieved that his suffering is over. Sending thoughts and prayers to comfort your aching heart. Shane doesn't need the prayers as he is running and playing now, like he did as a puppy...free from pain forever.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shane*

Shane is at peace at the Rainbow Bridge and I'm sure that my Smooch and Snobear are keeping him company!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry Shane has passed. I have been through this too many times, it's the hardest thing I've ever had to do and it doesn't get any easier. 

Be kind to yourself, Shane knew how much he was loved and what he meant to you. You gave him the greatest gift of all, that of letting him go so he would no longer have to suffer. 

I hope you will find comfort in knowing that Shane is no longer in pain, he is running freely, playing hard, and sleeping softly while he waits for you to join him. 

Time will heal your heart, Shane will always be with you, he's watching over you. The days will come when you will be able to smile when you think of all the wonderful times and memories you shared. It takes time, but it will happen, I promise.


----------



## IrishTrish (Jul 18, 2011)

Hold Shane in your arms. Hug him tight. Know that ending his pain is hard for you but a gift to him. I wish there was something I could say or do to ease your pain. May the soothe your aching heart. Right now thinking of Shane will bring tears, but in time they will bring smiles. You and Shane are in my thoughts today.

As for how soon is to soon for another fur-friend, thats a choice for you. It is all on how your heart feels. It's a personal choice for you. Do whatever feels right. Follow your heart, it could be a week it could be a year. 
I wish you the best.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I have lost them at all aages. I lost my very first, an english setter, back in '56 to distemper (shots didn't always work back then. Beauty was only 8 months.

I lost another just a few yeas later, rascal, also to diseemper. He was 3. Couple of years later i lost his litter mate sister at 5 to poison someone threw into our yard.

Skipping ahead--rd an irish lseter showed up as a stray and i had him 8 years. The vet said it was a spinal infection but no antibiotics helped and today, like 28 or so years later, i do believe it was cancer. We don't know how old he was but he was fully gorwn when he showed up at our house and i did have him 8 years.

In july '97 i lost boots, another irish setter, to bone cancer at 12 1/2. 

In aug '99, our first golden, scooter, to heart attack just after his 5th birthday

in oct 2003 my precisous hunter (avatar) just after his 4th birthday to adverse reaction to that 6 month heart worm prevention, proheart6

in may 2007, buck, full brother, later litter to scooter, to heart attack at 12 yurs. 3 months

in nay 2008 kaycee, litter mate to hunter, to intestional stromal tumor at age 8 yrs,. 9 months.

In may 2009, honey, our adopted girl had a mast cell tumor removed from her rear leg. She is approaching 10, if not 10 already (adopted her dec. 2002) and so far no repeat of the cancer.

I am so sorry you had to let your love go, and it is one of the harest decision you will ever have to make. But i think more and more people are coming to realize that when we hanging onto a suffereing dog, we are doing it for ourselves. When we let them go, we are doing it for them. I hung onto my first irish setter to long and let him suffer needlessly and i swore i would never do that again and i have not.


----------

